# MISC | Large Scale Railway Projects



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

What Large Scale Rail Projects are happening in your country?

LIRR East Side Access 
Serving : Long Island Railroad Network
Connections : LIRR Network to Grand Central 
Completion Date : 2016























































*The Sunnyside TBMs
*

Untitled by bkabak, on Flickr


Untitled by bkabak, on Flickr

*Manhattan Tunnels
*

Tunnel EB4-East Side Access by FLPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Costs?

In Austria right now there are a couple of large scale railway projects under construction.

The biggest one would be the new 250 km/h HSR Koralmbahn, connecting the two federal state capitals Graz and Klagenfurt. Reducing travel time from 2:40 to just 1 hour.









All I got is a german graphic, but it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.

Centerpiece is the Koralmtunnel with a length of 33 km. Stated construction costs are € 5.1 billions, but as for every public project in Austria, eventually it's gonna be much more expensive.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Please post in the Thread finder thread when you create a new thread please, Nexis. I've added this thread just now, but to save me having to audit the thread finder, please make my job easier. 

Also, LIRR is urban transport which belongs in the Subways and Urban Transport forum.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Please post in the Thread finder thread when you create a new thread please, Nexis. I've added this thread just now, but to save me having to audit the thread finder, please make my job easier.
> 
> Also, LIRR is urban transport which belongs in the Subways and Urban Transport forum.


LIRR is a commuter railway , not Urban Transit. 80% of its network is Suburban / Rural.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nexis said:


> LIRR is a commuter railway , not Urban Transit. 80% of its network is Suburban / Rural.


Yes I am fully aware of what it is. Notice that Crossrail, the London Overground, S-bahn's in Germany and other developments worldwide are included in the Urban Transport forum, not this forum and for this reason it appears to be more appropriate to lump the LIRR in that forum. I know that it is rather difficult to divide the forum up as the lines blur in a lot of cases (look at the JR lines around major cities in Japan), but overall the LIRR appears to have more in common with those systems mentioned than true long distance commuter rail like the North Star service in Minneapolis (which is infrequent and runs only at peak hours).

Either way, it doesn't matter for this thread as it's started an interesting discussion.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 7, 2010)

In Germany, there's currently a huge buzz about the new Stuttgart central station and the accompanying projects, dubbed as "Stuttgart21". The plan is to build a new HSR line to Ulm and Augsburg, a new HSR station at the airport, to replace the current terminal central station with an underground through station, build a number of railway tunnels under the city to access the station and sell the land on which the currend rails to the central station run in order to recoup some of the cost and redevelop the city center. Because of the influx on the landmark railway station and the adjacent historic park (Schlossgarten), as well as cost overruns before the project even started, there are numerous protests against the project, in particular the new central station.

project overview:










redevelopment of the city center (coloured parts will be new):











new central station (Hauptbahnhof):


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

In Denmark, where building a new 2 lane line for capacity reasons, but its also the first HSR in Denmark, seen as the blue line here:










Simpler image:









The western line leads to the rest of Denmark, including the large cities of Odense, Aarhus and Aalborg, and right now, also the only direct link to Germany and the rest of Europe.

But we've just agreed with Germany to build a tunnel over the femern sea. which includes a new double track railways, making a much more direct line from Copenhagen to Hamburg and rest of Europe, for both passengers and freight, and this new HSR line which ends up in Ringsted, meets the southern very light trafficked regional line, which will become the line to this tunnel. Thus needing some modifications such as double track the whole way, and very possibly speed limit upgrade from the 160 km/h in the northern part, and 120 km/h in the rest, to 200 km/h at the whole line, thus making it a HSR after the standards. This is argued by our national rail already using the German HST Velaro as passengers trains from Copenhagen and to Hamburg. I'm really looking forward to this! Here's some pics and renders:

Femern tunnel:



















And the rail which connect Ringsted to the tunnel:











For fun, the DSB (National Rail) Velaro train, its very similar to the DB, as its also rented from DB, the only change is the logo up front, and on the sides;


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Turkey is presently defintely thinking big in terms of railway projects. It wants to develop a network of HSR on a par with Spain. So far, the Istanbul-Eskisehir-Ankara-Sivas corridor is under construction, with branch lines to Bursa and Konya. Istanbul-Eskisehir should officially be in service in late 2013 (don't hold your breath), Eskisehir-Ankara is in service since 2009, Ankara-Sivas is partially under construction since 2009. The side branch to Konya is to start services in May of this year, and the tender for the larger section of the Bursa side branch will be awarded in the coming weeks. There are many more projects, but these are the ones where some work is going on.


----------



## Olov (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweden has two large tunnel projects under construction right now.
The first is the Hallandsås Tunnel.








Black is the existing single track and Red is the new dual track tunnel.
The old track has some steep inclines and is very curvy. The tunnel is 8,5km long and it's expected to open for traffic in 2015.
The borring started in 1992 (!) but was halted in 1997 after having major difficulties borring and sealing the walls and roof of the tunnel with poisonous Rhoca-Gil which was leaked in the local water streams.
From 2005 the project restarted with a new borring machine and by freezing the most difficult area to below zero temperatures.
In 2010 the first breakthrough was achieved in the eastern tunnel. Work has just begun in the western tunnel and is expected to break through in 2013-2014. 
The cost for the tunnel is estimated to be around 10,5 billion SEKs which is way over the original 1 billion.
More about the project http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallands%C3%A5s_Tunnel

And the other tunnel is Citybanan (The Stockholm City Line)
It's a double track tunnel under Stockholm inner city to be used by the City Commuter trains. Today there are only two tracks leading in and from the main station from the south which leads to a major congestion since all passenger-, cargo- and commuter trains has to share the same track. The new tunnel will double the capacity.








The tunnel is 6km long and there's also a 1,4km long bridge over existing tracks.
In the tunnel there are also two new underground station, Stockholm City and Stockholm Odenplan. The stations will be connected to the existing underground metro stations so passenger can easily change lines between the commuter and metro.
The project officially started in 2009 and is expected to finnish in 2017.
The project is estimated to cost 16.3 billion SEK.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_City_Line


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

^^
thanks for that vid, but god i hate that reporter!


----------



## Vigevanensis_civis (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the Rete Ferroviaria Italiana (Italian Railways System) project for Genua: new line are in blue









Another map. In yellow the new High Speed Line fraom Genua to Novi Ligure (Milan/Turin)









The new High Speed Line fraom Genua to Novi Ligure. The main tunnel is 27 km long.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Over the weekend, American public radio news reported Tuscan protests taking place in/near Sousa in advance of the boring of an HSR under the Alps, linking Turin and Lyon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------

